# Abbey suffered amnesia at agility last night



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

She acted like she'd never seen an agility course in her life before, and was completely preoccupied with the other dogs, people and smells. This was odd for her because she's usually so into it and focused, she wouldn't even sit or down for me. DH has been doing agility the last few weeks because of my Achilles tendinitis, but he couldn't make it so I gave it a try (sore today) and I went Saturday to the drop in agility. The last 10 minutes she regained her memory, but it was a very frustrating hour to say the least.


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Dear Caddy, 
I suspect dogs, like people, have an off day occasionally. Guess this was one of Abbey's. She'll more than make it up another time. She's sweet and gorgeous - some days that has to be enough! Lol.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

is there a day of the year when black poodles have an official goof-off day? because between caddy and dulcie, i think i'm beginning to see a pattern. all dogs are allowed several goof-off days per year, but only one of those days is official. the rest are either random or - wait for it - at-will!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caddy she'll be back to her usual working self before you know it, no worries. There are those days those sometimes.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It happens to all of them at times, don't worry about it at all!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Ah Heck! She was just playing hooky!!!! LOL! Ground her and send her to bed without a treat! HAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't take it personally or too serious, and her being cute does help? I have seen people take their dogs not listening as a blow to their ego, usually men or women who think they are trainer material.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Take it from me, especially at this stage, this is very common. Early in the learning stages, the dogs will often have sort of a "brain freeze" and seemingly forget everything. Go back and do simpler things, throw some calming signals at the dog, and keep your whole demeanor relaxed and confident. All will return!

--Q


----------

